
A Better Way to Share Links in Email - bengross
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/better-way-share-links-email
======
frossie
In case people have an unsolved problem in this area, you can also check the
"Email This" Firefox add-on. It's an easy way of getting non-techie family
members to send you links.

